# Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

						Game of Thrones konnte mit der neuesten Episode von Staffel 8 erneut einen neuen Rekord bei den Zuschauerzahlen erreichen. Folge 5 mit dem Namen "Die Glocken" schaffte es nach jüngsten Berichten auf einen Zuschauerrekord von 12,5 Millionen bei der Live-Ausstrahlung. Nimmt man die Streaming-Zahlen noch hinzu, dann ergibt sich sogar ein Wert von 18,4 Millionen Zuschauern.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

...hab sie mir jetzt 2x angeschaut und meine Kinnlade hängt immer noch runter. Au weia


----------



## Algo (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Gut vielleicht habe ich keine große Ahnung von "gutem" Storytelling, aber ich fand die Staffel 8 bisher gar nicht so schlecht. Ja es gibt manchmal komische Logiklöcher (ich habe z.B. den Eindruck Danys Armee wird mit jeder Schlacht größer statt weniger ) aber die groben Plotpoints haben mir schon gefallen.
Warum wird also von so vielen gemeckert das wäre alles schlechtes Storytelling? Haben sie recht oder habe nur ich den Eindruck hier wird eher gemeckert, weil sich die Geschichte nicht in die Richtung geht die sie sich in ihren Fantheorien ausgemalt hatten?


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Ich fand die Folge ehrlich gesagt enttäuschend. Von der Animation her echt Klasse aber der Rest eher määähh...


----------



## PHuV (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Was erwartest Du denn in einem Krieg? IMHO für eine Serie einer der besten Kriegsdarstellungen ever, die auch einige Spielfilme im Aufwand und den Details locker toppt!


----------



## Khabarak (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

GoT nach der ersten Folge nie wieder angesehen und ich lebe ganz gut damit.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Auch wenn viele enttäuscht wurden, wird auch die nächste und zugleich letzte Folge jeder anschauen.
Ich meine wer bis S08E05 dabei war, der will auch wissen wie es ausgeht, auch wenn totaler Nonsens bei raus kommen würde.


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



PHuV schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du denn in einem Krieg? IMHO für eine Serie einer der besten Kriegsdarstellungen ever, die auch einige Spielfilme im Aufwand und den Details locker toppt!



Ich fühle mich da jetzt einfach mal angesprochen  

Ich gebe mal zwei Beispiele die mich richtig gestört haben:
1. Beim ersten Angriff auf die Stadt ist sie mit einer Flotte und zwei Drachen dahin, der eine Drache wurde sofort abgeschossen und ihre Flotte zerschlagen. Jetzt kann sie da mit einem Drach einfach reinfliegen die ganze Flotte zerstören und alle Geschütze der Mauer einreißen und hat nicht mal einen Kratzer bzw. ihr Drache.

2. Nur weil John abends nicht mit ihr pimpern wollte tötet sie eine Millionen Menschen, obwohl sie in allen schlachten davor immer darauf geachtet hat so wenig wie möglich Opfer zu verursachen in der Zivilbevölkerung. Passt für mich einfach nicht in ihre Rolle.

Was die Darstellung des Krieges betrifft bin ich völlig bei dir das war echt Hammer.


----------



## Krolgosh (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



PHuV schrieb:


> Was erwartest Du denn in einem Krieg? IMHO für eine Serie einer der besten Kriegsdarstellungen ever, die auch einige Spielfilme im Aufwand und den Details locker toppt!



Jap die Inszenierungen etc waren bombastisch und absolut genial, keine Frage. 

Mich stört einfach die Erzählweise von Staffel 8 und wie schnell Charaktere abgefrühstückt werden, und mal so mir nichts dir nichts 180° Wendungen hinlegen die absolut und im krassen Gegensatz zu ihrem Charakter in Staffel 1-7 stehen.  Logiklöcher am laufenden Band etc. Dass ist das was mich stört. 

Ist Geschmacksache, und über Geschmack lässt sich nunmal nicht streiten. Meinen trift es nicht mehr, ich bin gespannt wie sie den Karren mit E06 dann letztendlich komplett an die Wand fahren. Da kommt doch Freude auf wenn man sich vor Augen führt das Benioff und Weiss für kommenden Star Wars Filme verantwortlich sein werden.


----------



## iago (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iago (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



Der_Schnueffler149 schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal zwei Beispiele die mich richtig gestört haben:
> 1. Beim ersten Angriff auf die Stadt ist sie mit einer Flotte und zwei Drachen dahin, der eine Drache wurde sofort abgeschossen und ihre Flotte zerschlagen. Jetzt kann sie da mit einem Drach einfach reinfliegen die ganze Flotte zerstören und alle Geschütze der Mauer einreißen und hat nicht mal einen Kratzer bzw. ihr Drache.



Die Erklärung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Der_Schnueffler149 schrieb:


> 2. Nur weil John abends nicht mit ihr pimpern wollte tötet sie eine Millionen Menschen, obwohl sie in allen schlachten davor immer darauf geachtet hat so wenig wie möglich Opfer zu verursachen in der Zivilbevölkerung. Passt für mich einfach nicht in ihre Rolle.


Auch dafür hat es eine Erklärung:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



Der_Schnueffler149 schrieb:


> Ich gebe mal zwei Beispiele die mich richtig gestört haben:
> 1. Beim ersten Angriff auf die Stadt ist sie mit einer Flotte und zwei Drachen dahin, der eine Drache wurde sofort abgeschossen und ihre Flotte zerschlagen. Jetzt kann sie da mit einem Drach einfach reinfliegen die ganze Flotte zerstören und alle Geschütze der Mauer einreißen und hat nicht mal einen Kratzer bzw. ihr Drache.


Ist schwierig das logisch zu begründen.
Zumindest könnte man noch behaupten beim ersten mal flogen sie gechillter/unvorbereiteter, beim zweiten mal war sie vorsichtiger und auf Angriff getrimmt.
Man könnte jetzt auch behaupten man hat keine 1000 Schiffe gesehen oder 20k Soldaten der goldenen Armee (eher 200^^), aber was soll´s.



> 2. Nur weil John abends nicht mit ihr pimpern wollte tötet sie eine Millionen Menschen, obwohl sie in allen schlachten davor immer darauf geachtet hat so wenig wie möglich Opfer zu verursachen in der Zivilbevölkerung.



Hey, jeder hat mal nen schlechten Tag.


----------



## Govego (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



Der_Schnueffler149 schrieb:


> 2. Nur weil John abends nicht mit ihr pimpern wollte tötet sie eine Millionen Menschen, obwohl sie in allen schlachten davor immer darauf geachtet hat so wenig wie möglich Opfer zu verursachen in der Zivilbevölkerung. Passt für mich einfach nicht in ihre Rolle.




es ist die einzige liebe, die ihr noch bleibt. alle anderen bezugspersonen sind tot oder haben ihr misstrauen verdient (tyrion durch dumme entscheidungen). jon entschloß sich aber nicht mehr mit seiner tante zusammen kommen zu wollen. dadurch hat sie erkannt komplett alleine auf der welt zu sein.
tja, dass ist der teil den ich jon vorwerfen muss. anstatt die beziehung zu erwiedern, lehnt er sie ab und sie trifft verucsacht durch wut sehr extreme entscheidungen, die tausenden menschen das leben kosteten. das selbe ist mit seinem anrecht auf den eisernen thron, er würde millionen menschen helfen können, aber er will nicht. ich glaube, manchmal sind ihm die tragweiten seiner entscheidungen nicht bewusst, zumindest auf dany und dem eisernen thron bezogen


----------



## Der_Schnueffler149 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



Govego schrieb:


> es ist die einzige liebe, die ihr noch bleibt. alle anderen bezugspersonen sind tot oder haben ihr misstrauen verdient (tyrion durch dumme entscheidungen). jon entschloß sich aber nicht mehr mit seiner tante zusammen kommen zu wollen. dadurch hat sie erkannt komplett alleine auf der welt zu sein.
> tja, dass ist der teil den ich jon vorwerfen muss. anstatt die beziehung zu erwiedern, lehnt er sie ab und sie trifft verucsacht durch wut sehr extreme entscheidungen, die tausenden menschen das leben kosteten. das selbe ist mit seinem anrecht auf den eisernen thron, er würde millionen menschen helfen können, aber er will nicht. ich glaube, manchmal sind ihm die tragweiten seiner entscheidungen nicht bewusst, zumindest auf dany und dem eisernen thron bezogen



Ja aber das sie aufgrund dessen alle ihre Überzeugungen und was sie wollte das sie auszeichnet als Königin über den Haufen wirft halte ich persönlich halt nicht wirklich für stimmig. Möglicherweise wäre mir die Sache auch nicht so aufgestoßen wenn man da anders rangegangen wäre und nicht sie küsst ihn er erwiderte das nicht richtig „dann muss es eben Angst sein“ Baam ihr werdet alle sterben. 

Und ja Jonny war schon immer etwas trottelig eingestellt


----------



## Zero-11 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



Algo schrieb:


> Gut vielleicht habe ich keine große Ahnung von "gutem" Storytelling, aber ich fand die Staffel 8 bisher gar nicht so schlecht. Ja es gibt manchmal komische Logiklöcher (ich habe z.B. den Eindruck Danys Armee wird mit jeder Schlacht größer statt weniger ) aber die groben Plotpoints haben mir schon gefallen.
> Warum wird also von so vielen gemeckert das wäre alles schlechtes Storytelling? Haben sie recht oder habe nur ich den Eindruck hier wird eher gemeckert, weil sich die Geschichte nicht in die Richtung geht die sie sich in ihren Fantheorien ausgemalt hatten?



Erst schießen die Scorpions wie Machinengewehre und auf einmal wird die gesamte Verteidigung von nur einem Drachen platt gemacht wo in der letzten Folge noch einer so einfach 2x getroffen wurde und tot ins Meer fiel.


----------



## ich558 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



Zero-11 schrieb:


> Erst schießen die Scorpions wie Machinengewehre und auf einmal wird die gesamte Verteidigung von nur einem Drachen platt gemacht wo in der letzten Folge noch einer so einfach 2x getroffen wurde und tot ins Meer fiel.



ist ja auch ein Unterschied ob ein Schütze auf Tontauben schießt oder auf eine im ausweichend Ente


----------



## Malc0m (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Die Staffel wir als die Serien-Staffel mit der höchsten Einschaltquote und zeitgleich mit der schlechtesten Bewertung der gesamten Serie in die Geschichte eingehen.

Und so gut die Schlachten auch gemacht sind, das Storytelling geht komplett unter.
Die Staffel hätte man gut und gerne in 2 Staffeln aufteilen können. So ist es nur ein Gehetze von einem zum nächsten Punkt, der "abgearbeitet" werden muss.
Es wirkt mMn so als wenn man einfach zum Ende kommen will und muss, und deswegen die Story nicht mehr groß ausschmückt und kaum Nebenhandlungen erzählt.
Auch die Schlachten haben oft soviel Aktion, das es wie ein Highspeed Rennen zum Ziel ist und Details auf der Strecke bleiben.
Aber dann hat man gefühlt 5Minuten Zeit, zu erzählen wie jemand dann ein Pferd findet, es streichelt und aufsteigt o.O .
Auch der Überfall auf die Flotte fand ich persönlich zu "plötzlich" , man hört nichts aus Kings Landing und dann ist da der geplante Überfall. Jemand Landet im Wasser und als nächstest sieht man sie Kilometer entfernt als Gefangene. Kein Hintergrund oder Detail wie sie dahin gekommen ist oder das dies der Plan war bzw wer diesen hatte usw..

Auch der Fehler mit dem Kaffeebecher... sry sowas darf nicht bei solch einer Serie passieren, vorallem nicht bei dem Budget.

Man merkt mMn das es keine Buchvorlage mehr gibt und man nurnoch Punkt X als Zeilvorgabe hat, und da ist nun alles drauf fixiert.

Bin gespannt wie es nächste Woche Endet, aber die Serie hätte einen besseren Abschluss verdient gehabt.


----------



## chiller1986 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Man merkt halt einfach das seit Ender der Staffel 5 die Bücher fehlen.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Es wirkt mMn so als wenn man einfach zum Ende kommen will und muss, und deswegen die Story nicht mehr groß ausschmückt und kaum Nebenhandlungen erzählt.
> Auch die Schlachten haben oft soviel Aktion, das es wie ein Highspeed Rennen zum Ziel ist und Details auf der Strecke bleiben.
> Aber dann hat man gefühlt 5Minuten Zeit, zu erzählen wie jemand dann ein Pferd findet, es streichelt und aufsteigt o.O .



So gesehen war Folge 2 überflüssig.
Die Folge war so was von ruhig, es wurde nur geredet, getrunken und auf den Nachtkönig gewartet.
Ganz ehrlich, wenn man mit 6 Folgen unter so einem Zeitdruck steht, war für sowas eigentlich kein Platz.

Warum man aus Staffel 8 nicht wenigstens 10 Folgen oder mehr draus gemacht hat ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Vhailor (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



Malc0m schrieb:


> ...



Absolut, ja! Soviele WTF-Momente, so viele Lücken und so ein massives Pacen... Es wirkt, als würde jeder nochmal extra Knete bekommen, wenn er nur schnell fertig wird. Logik, Sinn, Story, egal. Hauptsache fertig.

Man gut, dass ich seit S4 eh nix mehr erwarte.


----------



## ich558 (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



Rizzard schrieb:


> So gesehen war Folge 2 überflüssig.
> Die Folge war so was von ruhig, es wurde nur geredet, getrunken und auf den Nachtkönig gewartet.
> Ganz ehrlich, wenn man mit 6 Folgen unter so einem Zeitdruck steht, war für sowas eigentlich kein Platz.
> 
> Warum man aus Staffel 8 nicht wenigstens 10 Folgen oder mehr draus gemacht hat ist mir ein Rätsel.




Wennn man auf Charaktere eingeht passts nicht und wenn man es nicht macht passts auch nicht. In Anbetracht dass die Staffel nur 6 folgen hat finde ich sie eigentlich sehr gut.


----------



## Govego (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Die Staffel hätte man gut und gerne in 2 Staffeln aufteilen können. So ist es nur ein Gehetze von einem zum nächsten Punkt, der "abgearbeitet" werden muss.



lieber rushen als  totmelken bzw langziehen wie ein kaugummi. ein mittelweg wäre natürlich perfekt gewesen.



Rizzard schrieb:


> So gesehen war Folge 2 überflüssig.



gerade diese folge war eine GoT folge, wie man sie lange nicht gesehen hat. der blickpunkt lag nur auf den charakteren und handlungstechnisch ging es kaum vorran. der letzte punkt wurde auch oft kritisiert. diese folge ist eine meiner lieblingsfolgen.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Verstehe sowieso nicht wieso man nicht eine weitere Staffel oder mehr Folgen gedreht hat.
Die Serie ist für jeden, egal ob Produzent, Schauspieler oder HBO eine Goldgrube, da wäre es eigentlich logisch gewesen eine weitere Staffel bzw mehr Folgen zu drehen.

Ansonsten gefällt mir auch diese Staffel sehr.

Glaube nicht dass die Spin Offs so erfolgreich werden.


----------



## Malc0m (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Folge 2 fand ich zumindestens vom Storytelling mit am vernünftigstens von dem was sie bisher rausgehauen haben.
Nicht jede Folge in den ersten Staffeln hatte ihr "großes Ereignis".
Aber das ist es auch was dieser Staffel total fehlt... die Hintergründe und neben Schauplätze. Es war ja schon ein Wunder das in Folge 1-3 überhaupt mal etwas aus Kings Landing gezeigt wurde, eigentlich hätten sie sich selbst das auch sparen können.

Zumindestens hätte man wirklich bei ihren 10 Folgen pro Staffel bleiben sollen, und das schon in der Vorherigen Staffel.
Nunja Montag hat es dann endlich (s)ein Ende.

Von den Spin Offs, bin ich auch nicht wirklich überzeugt, aber vielleicht wird man ja Überrascht.


----------



## NoltschM (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Game of Thrones hätte mit der 7. Staffel Enden sollen. Der Nachtkönig gewinnt -> Happy End
Bis jetzt fühlt sich jede Folge gehetzt und unfertig an. So viele Löcher in der Geschichte wie ein Schweizer Käse.


----------



## iago (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



Malc0m schrieb:


> Zumindestens hätte man wirklich bei ihren 10 Folgen pro Staffel bleiben sollen, und das schon in der Vorherigen Staffel.
> Nunja Montag hat es dann endlich (s)ein Ende.
> 
> Von den Spin Offs, bin ich auch nicht wirklich überzeugt, aber vielleicht wird man ja Überrascht.



Angeblich hatte HBO den Showrunnern ja angeboten Budget für mehr Folgen zu geben, was sie abgelehnt haben. Siehe David Benioff and D.B. Weiss’s Rush to Finish ‘Game of Thrones’ - The Ringer

Btw. der einzige Spin-Off der mich interessieren würde wäre der hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHuV (15. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



iago schrieb:


> Angeblich hatte HBO den Showrunnern ja angeboten Budget für mehr Folgen zu geben, was sie abgelehnt haben. Siehe David Benioff and D.B. Weiss’s Rush to Finish ‘Game of Thrones’ - The Ringer


Ja kapiert Ihr es nicht?  Es ist doch vollkommen klar, David Benioff and D.B. Weiss sind nicht die Geschichtenmacher, sie erzählen sie nur nach! Sie sind doch gar nicht in der Lage, so ein komplexes Gebilde irgendwie auszufüllen oder zu ergänzen.
Es ist allein George R.R.Martin, der die Geschichte als Erfinder in der Hand hat, und da der seit langem nicht aus dem Knick kommt... . Überlegt mal, wir warten seit 8 (!) Jahren auf den Nachfolger, und nichts kommt. Woher sollen es dann die anderen beiden nehmen? Sie machen Film bzw eine Serie, sie sind aber weder Schreiber noch richtige Autoren. Daher ist doch vollkommen klar, daß sie mit den wenigen Randinfos zurecht kommen müssen und es dann so schnell wie möglich los werden wollen, weil sie nicht in der Lage sind, das komplexe Romangebilde GoT irgendwie aufzufüllen. Sie hätten sich mehr an der Romanvorlage aufhalten müssen, dann wäre die Serie automatisch länger geworden. Und HBO hätte Martin dazu verpflichten müssen, die beiden Bücher vor Beendigung der Serie fertig zu stellen, dann wäre alles in Ordnung gewesen. Und sorry, Martin hätte die beiden Bücher schon längst fertig stellen können, wenn er nicht so ein fauler Sack wäre.


----------



## frEnzy (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



PHuV schrieb:


> Und sorry, Martin hätte die beiden Bücher schon längst fertig stellen können, wenn er nicht so ein fauler Sack wäre.


Na klar, weil sich Bücher mit komplexen Geschichten und Charakteren mal einfach so schreiben lassen. 

Mir gefällt die letzte Staffel immer weniger. Schon die Folge mit der Schlacht bei Winterfell war meiner Meinung  nach storytechnisch eine Katastrophe, die erzählerisch und inhaltlich echt super mies war. Die 5. Folge war dafür super überflüssig, finde ich. Wie soll das denn jetzt noch ein halbwegs gutes Ende nehmen? Nee, diese Staffel ist meiner Meinung nach ziemlicher Murks. Und das ist extrem schade, finde ich.


----------



## FetterKasten (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Letztenendes ist es doch bei fast jeder Serie so, dass die Qualität nicht konstant hoch gehalten werden kann.
Und GoT hatte mMn das höchste Niveau, also ist es umso schwerer.

Am Montag ist es dann wenigstens vorbei, man hat alles gesehen.
Und wenn man dann mal noch ein paar Folgen aus der 3., 4. und 5. Staffel anschaut, dann bleibt einem GoT auch so gut in Erinnerung, wie es mal war.

Leider habe ich bis heute keine andere Serie gefunden, die mich so gefesselt hat wie GoT oder Walking Dead in den mittleren Staffeln.


----------



## MfDoom (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Sie ist halt eine Tagaryen, denen knallen gerne mal irgendwann die Sicherungen durch. Ausserdem ist bei ihnen Inzucht normal, was eigentlich eine Herrschaft von John und ihr zusammen problemlos möglich machen könnte. Aber ihr Ego hat dann wohl doch gesiegt, ein witziger Moment in der letzten Folge, wie ich finde  Einfach zum roten Bergfried fliegen und die Königin Mutter vom Turm blasen war wohl leider auch keine Option


----------



## Nazzy (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Ja, iwie weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich diese Staffel einordnen soll. Hätte mir aber definitiv mehr "On Air" time gewünscht. Die Dialoge / Intrigen sind das beste an GoT.


----------



## cerbero (16. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Ich stimme zu, das ganze wirkt einfach nur gekürzt damits ein Ende findet. Keine Ahnung warum,, wenn HBO auch gerne mit 10 Folgen Geld verrdient hätte.

Ich hoff einfach mal noch auf irgendeinen Mindblow-Effekt in der letzten Folge - denn das fehlte in der bisherigen Staffel irgendwie schon.


----------



## FetterKasten (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Ich finde selbst ein Mindblow Effekt würde das nicht mehr rausreißen.
Die ganze Stimmung ist ne andere geworden in der Serie, da hilft das auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Acgira (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

Wenn jetzt die die letzte Staffel ziemlich verkackt wird (diese Meinung krusiert im Netz ziemlich lautstark) , dann ist das ziemlich schlechte Werbung für das, was man bei HBO noch zur GoT-Welt produzieren wollte. - Also wenn man sich die Folge-Serie (falls eine gmacht wird) dann gar nicht erst antut - versäumt vermutlich wenig. Lautet die Frage haben die Herren David Benioff and D.B. Weiss die Lust verloren etwas vernünftig zu erzählen oder wurde sie ihnen genommen (immerhin sagt mittlerweile WarnerMedia wie bei HBO und GoT der Hase laufen muss und die wollen mehr Profit und nicht zwangsläufig bessere Unterhaltung.) Angeblich haben einige Leute HBO deshalb auch schon verlassen... - nun ja - das Leute ihren Job wechseln ist aber auch keine Seltenheit.

Andererseits ist das armerikanische System wie Schauspieler-Gagen von Staffel zu Staffel steigen müssen - auch ziemlich krank. Auch das trug dazu bei, dass es in Staffel 8 nur 6 Folgen gibt und eine 9. Staffel nie und nimmer produziert wird. Immerhin wären die Anfangsgehälter der unbekannten Schauspieler in der Folgeserie noch überschaubar niedriger... (was Raum für Qualität schaffen könnte 

...und falls so eine Nachfolgeserie zu wenige sehen wollen, werde deren Gagen auch nicht steigen. - Da man erst in Nachhinein mehr weiß, bekomm ich die Antworten wohl erst in drei Jahren.

Da ich sowieso keine Zeit zum Fernshen habe - bin ich auch kein Streamingdienst-Kunde und schaue was ich sehen möchte - später dann, wenn es die Wahre auf Blue Ray gibt.


----------



## PHuV (17. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



frEnzy schrieb:


> Na klar, weil sich Bücher mit komplexen Geschichten und Charakteren mal einfach so schreiben lassen.


Das sagt doch keiner, aber 8 Jahre (!) ist ein Witz. Wenn man sich diszipliniert ransetzen würde, wäre das in 1-2 Jahren pro Buch durch. Schon bei Band 5 dauerte es 6 (!) Jahre. Schau Dir mal ein Stephen King oder andere an, die wesentlich mehr und schneller produzieren als Martin. Und wenn, dann hätte er sich doch locker mal Hilfe holen können, dann wäre das Ding auch endlich durch. Aber ne, er schreibt lieber schon Spin-Offs und Co. (um mehr Geld zu scheffeln) anstatt die Hauptromane fertig zu machen.


----------



## Gamer1970 (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



FetterKasten schrieb:


> Ich finde selbst ein Mindblow Effekt würde das nicht mehr rausreißen.
> Die ganze Stimmung ist ne andere geworden in der Serie, da hilft das auch nicht mehr.



Das stimmt allerdings. Stehe einem Spin-Off persönlich jetzt auch viel skeptischer gegenüber.


----------



## HisN (18. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*



PHuV schrieb:


> Aber ne, er schreibt lieber schon Spin-Offs und Co. (um mehr Geld zu scheffeln) anstatt die Hauptromane fertig zu machen.



Wenigstens heult er nicht rum, das er seine Idee für nen Appel und nen Ei an HBO lizensiert hat, und nachträglich dann die Millionen kassieren möchte 
Soll ja andere Autoren geben, die das so machen^^


----------



## PHuV (20. Mai 2019)

*AW: Game of Thrones Staffel 8: Neuer Zuschauerrekord für die dramatische Folge 5*

15 Mio $ ist nicht gerade nur ein Appel und Ei, oder? 

Inside George R. R. Martin's Earnings Through The Years
[url]https://www.cheatsheet.com/money-career/game-of-thrones-creator-george-r-r-martin-is-1-of-the-richest-authors-ever-heres-how-much-hes-worth.html/
[/URL]


----------

